
Awesome animation of Dan Pink's talk about Drive: What Motivates Us - mceachen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc&feature=player_embedded
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1357390>

